# Alaska goat hunt success!



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I just took my son on a goat hunt down on Kodiak. It was one of the most brutal hunts we've ever been on! We both had two goat tags and intended on filling all four but weather forced me to contact our pilot by InReach and have him come get us out. I really wasn't looking forward to climbing back up into those basins two more times and packing goats out anyway.
I took my Brackenbury takedown recurve in case I spotted one that was set up in a good spot and my son packed my new gun which I would use if I saw one I really wanted. I ended up shooting mine with my 300WSM and Shaun used it for his goat also.

There were ptarmigan everywhere, and I mean everywhere!









I'm 54 years old and made it to the top! What a good feeling to be my age and still be able to do hunts like this!









Glassing God's country for distant goats.









Here's my 8" billy. I can't believe how far he rolled down through the cliffs and didn't break his horns off.









Here's my son's goat, a 10" nanny. It banged it's eye in one of the most incredible falls I've ever seen. I just got done building my 300WSM and he made a comment about how much he loved it. I had planned all along on surprising him and giving it too him on the mountain after he shot his goat. The look on his face made it worth every hour and dollar I put into it.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice! How do you like that Boyds stock? I got one waiting to be assembled, pretty excited.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Wow nice hunt!!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> Very nice! How do you like that Boyds stock? I got one waiting to be assembled, pretty excited.


It's actually a Stocky's Stock. Boyds didn't have one in yellow and I really wanted yellow. I have several Boyds and I can't tell the difference between the two. For $200 you can't find a better deal than with of them. Except for the barrel channels, they're pretty much ready to bed your action. You'll like your Boyds stock.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow! What a cool hunt. Congrats. Coolest way ever to give your son a gun. I might copy you on that someday.------SS


----------



## chuvak (Dec 26, 2014)

That's awesome! A dream hunt of mine for sure (goats in Alaska)


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Very cool, thanks for sharing! Pretty neat idea of surprising him with the gun after he got his goat with it!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Jealous...I so wish I had put in for goats instead of moose for UT OIL.

Good work!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

awesome! congratulations on a great goat


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Looks like an awesome time - I'd love to make it up to Alaska someday, if I ever finish school haha. I agree, what a cool way to give a rifle to your son.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Sweet goats! Was this RG480 by chance? My dad and I have something like this high on our list for after my residency requirement is met.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> Sweet goats! Was this RG480 by chance? My dad and I have something like this high on our list for after my residency requirement is met.


Yes it was. If you decide to go let me know and I can tell you which different peaks we saw the goats on and the best routes we found. We also used North River Air for the first time and we were more than pleased with them.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Did you bring a sled to just ride it back down with the goats? That looks like a real trek.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, that's just cooler than the other side of the pillow!!!

Did you eat any of it yet?

.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool hunt! Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

jealous!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> Wow, that's just cooler than the other side of the pillow!!!
> 
> Did you eat any of it yet?
> 
> .


We did. We ate the tenderloins while we were still there and they were out of this world tasty. I made some jerky and it turned out nearly as good as blacktail jerky. I also smoked a roast in my Bradley that was one of the best roasts I've ever tasted. There wasn't a bad cut on the whole goat. I had no idea goat was so good.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

The goat my dad shot on the Tushars 2 years ago was hands down the tastiest wild game I've ever eaten. The fat on that thing was simply incredible!


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

Just plain awesome!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

longbow - would you elaborate on the rifle build? That thing looks really sweet!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

CPAjeff said:


> longbow - would you elaborate on the rifle build? That thing looks really sweet!


 Sure! (That's like asking a teenage boy if he wants to look at a Playboy ) 
I bought a NIB Remington 700 S/A BDL action (two action screws for a BDL style) with a standard boltface (.473). I needed a mag bolt face (.532) for a 300WSM so I bought a stainless, spiral fluted, one-piece bolt from Pacific Tool & Gauge. The barrel is a 1-10 5R stainless take-off barrel from Numrich for about $95. I planned on truing the action and truing/setting the tenon shoulder back to accept a .250 recoil lug, so it was basically like a short-chambered barrel to me. When truing an action you can loose a few thousands in your headspace. I have a Manson 300WSM finishing reamer so no worries. I threaded the muzzle (1/2-28 ) for a Vais brake. The Vais, bottom metal, mag well, spring/follower, screws and other hardware came from Midway, Brownells, Tactical Works and EGW. The stock is a Stockys Stock that I opened up the barrel channel and glass bedded the action in.
At first I was getting high pressure signs with low pressure loads. I hadn't built a WSM before so I didn't take into account that the bolt face need to be chamfered so I built a bolt-holding jig for my lathe and beveled the bolt rim to the same degree and depth as the m16 extractor on my bolt. Worked perfectly. Then I had problems with vertical groups. I knew exactly what that was so I yanked my barrel off and screwed in a bolt lapping tool into my receiver and lapped the bolt lugs until I had even bearing on both lugs. After that, with Sierra 180 Gamekings and 59gr of H414, it shot 3/4s all day. And that's with boattails. I wonder what a flat base would have done at 100yrds.
I can't remember what each part cost because I sent all the receipts, records of load development and every shot taken to my son. I currently have a grundle of parts coming to build another one except this one will be a blue laminate stock and a stainless action and barrel.


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

longbow said:


> We did. We ate the tenderloins while we were still there and they were out of this world tasty. I made some jerky and it turned out nearly as good as blacktail jerky. I also smoked a roast in my Bradley that was one of the best roasts I've ever tasted. There wasn't a bad cut on the whole goat. I had no idea goat was so good.


Nice work Chuck and son!

Mountain goat is #2 on my list of most delicious meats (after wild sheep of course and elk #3). Maybe because you have to work so hard on all of them. Congrats and enjoy every bite!

Oh, great job on the WSM too.


----------

